# Geophagus altifrons growth rate?



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, what is the typical growth rate of this Geo.? Do they grow an inch a month? 1/2" a month? slower? *** never owned one so im not really sure.

also, would they be suitable tankmates for my very nearing future of the 48x24x24 inch tank? will it be over kill with a pair/harem of jurupari? i just really like these guys and this will be the only tank that has even a remote possibility of carrying one, it would be instead of a chocolate cichlid or any other large cichlids, any other cichlids that have a possibility of being added will be less then 4".

i guess another good question would be whether they can be happy living without a group? he would be by himself with some other tankmates, but no more of his own species.

also, is there a way to sex them at about 2" SL?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

actually guys, id still like to know there growth rate and the other questions asked, but i think i will just use the jurupari as the show fish of the tank, i keep forgetting how big 10" really is, big enough for the showy effect.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey gage,

I don't keep _altifrons_, but since no one has commented, I'll just say that my orange heads grew roughly 1/2" per month. It took 6 months to go from 3" to 6" and an additional 12 months to go from 6" to 7". They also tend to grow in spurts more than in a consistent fashion.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx for the reply and answer 

i would think altifrons would grow a bit faster or at least the same rate longer, but this gives me an idea.

Thank you!
Gage


----------

